# Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

2nd Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament 



Hi, It's been a while since I've written. Been under the weather for the last 3 months. Getting back on my feet finally, I think anyways. I've only been working a few hours a day.
Well any ways, I wanted to tell you that we will be closing Nov. 21st for a month or so for the winter. We will open back up Jan 15th -or when the ice comes on the lake--which ever is first.
So that brings me to the *2nd Annual Mosquito Lake Fishing Tournament!*It will be Saturday, Feb. 12th 2011. 8:00a.m.-2:30p.m..Mark your calendars!!! $1,500.00-1st place--$900.00-2nd place..3rd place-$500.00
4th place-$300.00 --5th place-$200.00. Entry fee is $60.00 per team. Max 75 teams.
To get more info and entry forms, please go to WWW.ICEFISHOHIO.COM
or call David Hoheisel @ 614-361-5548.
Thank you to all our customers this past season and see you in 2011!!!
Linda


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Guy's, 

Last year we had 40 teams and this year our goal is to have 75 teams. We are limiting the event to 75 so get your entries in early. Finally, If anyone knows Linda she does a awesome job as a host and she really enjoy's seeing all of you. This event will lift her spirits so i hope to see all of you this winter.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Cab we have a link to DETAILS? ........thanks........S.F.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

http://forums.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=6363.0
then click the link for the entry form right above the pic clam flipover shanty 
Evin


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

powerstrokin73 said:


> http://forums.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=6363.0
> then click the link for the entry form right above the pic clam flipover shanty
> Evin


Thanks Powerstrokin73


----------

